

NSA is searching for cyber soldiers - napolux
https://www.nsa.gov/psc/applyonline/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_CE.GBL?Page=HRS_CE_JOB_DTL&Action=A&JobOpeningId=1019960&SiteId=1&

======
mtgx
NSA is more interested in searching for "offensive" soldiers, rather than
"defensive" ones - meaning they are more interested in people who can hack
into other people's systems, rather than people who can help them patch things
up against security threats at home. They are just looking for trouble with
other countries, like they did with Stuxnet.

~~~
napolux
Well, a soldier can attack or defend, if needed. With a rifle you can assault
people or protect your home :)

